# Alfine 8 im so sick of you !



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

my Alfine 8 is back to sounding like a catlin gun and it is driving me crazy.
Help!!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Cable stretch? Is 4th gear matching the notches at the hub?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Yes the notches match. It when I let it coast.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh - this is about coasting? As in, the shifting and pedaling otherwise work, no skips or anything?

Yeah... the roller clutch on the Alfine can sound funny when back pedaling even a little bit, but it should be short. Is it a noise that persists or repeats while coasting? What you should be hearing is the sound of ball bearings gaining slack and rattling around, but it should only happen once or twice at the very start of coasting.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

It sounds that way all the time. Don't back pedal you will scare people with that sound. This hub has les than a hundred miles on it after they replace the other broken one.


----------



## kyttyra (Mar 8, 2012)

I have had a Pugsley with Alfine 8 since 3/2012 (32/22 gearing btw). During the first 3 months the hub developed a strange clicking sound when coasting, which grew more pronounced when turning left. 

I though that maybe there's something loose in the hub, but mayhap it was only the break-in period? I'm not an expert though, I have never opened other IGH's than my old Duomatic...and even that had almost too many moving parts for my skills.

After a while, the sound went away, and has not returned; and since that I have had no problems with the hub (it has been in a year-round use in all kinds of weather and terrain) - if not counting that at -26°c the rolling resistance was something I would not like to experience again >.<


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

my sound does not go away it makes it while pedaling to.. gerrr


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Bug Shimano's/LBS's butt. The hub shouldn't make any noise when pedaling.

Drew


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

will do


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Jungle, just to be clear, it shouldn't make any noise while coasting or pedaling. 

It will make a variety of different noises (depending on what gear you are in) if you pedal backwards.

Any noise it does make when pedaling backwards should go away almost immediately when you pedal forwards (within a second or so, or a revolution or two). 

Hope this helps.

p. s. all of the above noises (and their absence) is for the 501 roller clutch model.

Drew


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

thanks is there a way to pst sound bites on hear


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

Does it do this sound in the workstand as well as riding? Film everything and put it on youtube then link it to this thread or embed. Then the experts who are not me might have more suggestions/answers


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Yes it does it in the work stand I will try to take a video and post it that would help.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Shimano I says they have never heard of a hub making such a noise. They offered no advice on how to fix it.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Bummer man, sorry to hear the bad news about your 8-speed Alfine. I had nothing but happiness with mine, I put more than 3,000 miles on it without any real issues before it was time to have it serviced. More than 1/2 of the miles included abusive wear and tear regimens, such as going up steep-ass climbs in excess of 25%, and frequent dunkings in river crossings coupled with about 1,000 miles of riding in pissing down rainy conditions (with LOTS of mud!!!). I wish healing vibes in the general direction of your Shimano 8-speed Alfine hub.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

mine has started to rattle.....less than 50 miles. More of a rattlecan sound.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

How often does it need to be pulled and relubed ? My hole hub locked up o. Me today and would not freewheel. So frustrating when you are trying to get to work. Sorry no video as of yet.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

My LBS thanked me for bringing it in. Said it was intimidating to pull it apart...until he "pulled it apart." Said it was too easy. Did not find anything wrong that would cause the rattling sound. Put it back together, no sound. So far so good (I think).


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

good luck


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

So I was in the shop when the shimano tech rep was there and he looked at my hub and shimano had forgot to put oil in the hub when they sent it to me... ooopsss now it is running nice and silent.. thanks shimano.. oh he allso said it needs to be serviced about every 3000 miles


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I think that once you have the confidence to open the hub up, and then service it yourself with some good quality stuff, all problems fade away. At first I did not want to open mine, but now I have and done so a few times.. it runs sweet - perfect gear changing without having to take the pressure off the pedals and those changes are as instant as I could wish for.. I have had my hub for a while now and have only needed to service it twice in 5000 miles and the first of those when I first service it myself.

If you do service it yourself, I used automatic transmission fluid to clean everything, then sprayed with WD40 and left to drip dry over night and then greased up with some good quality automatic transmission grease - for me this provides silence and perfection.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

ok ok so my bike still makes noise but I think it has to do with the cog for the belt.. gerrr


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

A8 has no oil, grease.....A11 is an oil bath.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

I now have a 5th gear that jumps and bumps all over the place and all mu gears skip under load... any thoughts?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Is it Rohloff time already?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

Yes that does sound good. Just need the $$$$


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

this is what my hub sounds like. not my hub but does sound just like it.http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgYLNaqgaGM


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

If that's your sound I'd bet that too much belt tension is your issue. 

Back it off a bit and see what happens.

Don't mash the pedals though, or the belt will skip.

Drew


----------



## redzepplinrob (Sep 24, 2012)

dip clean with atf ,drain, wipe with lint free cloth . dont use brake clean and lube generously with stalube super white lithium grease to all bearings ,dont forget both side cup and cones /add 2 caps of atf to internals at install to lube your pawls


----------

